

Ask HN: I have 9 months to build a strong portfolio. Any suggestion? - ftchirou

I have until the end of the year to build a portofolio to demonstrate my skills in the following frameworks&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;languages: AngularJS, ReactJS, RoR, Python, Go, Scala, Clojure, Android and iOS dev; and I seriously lack project ideas.<p>Do you have any suggestion?<p>I will take anything (web app, mobile app, programmer productivity tool, game, small interpreter&#x2F;compiler, ...) provided it can be done in a small timespan (1-2 months), is challenging and will let me dig deeper in the technologies listed above.
======
heldrida
Hi!

I've got some cool ideas but I'm lacking time to develop it. The first one
should take 2 weeks of work, it's simple and I'd like it to be an open source
project. Angularjs, I can work on the backend. If you're interested let me
share the idea with you, email me info at punkbit dot com, thanks : )

